# I think my Fire is dying... :(



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My Fire has been shutting down unexpectedly and then it's just dark and it won't respond to the power button and when I plug it in, the charge light won't come on.  If I leave it alone for an hour or so, it'll usually come back. I had this happen once or twice in the last six months, but it's happened several times now in the last few days.  I've shut it down completely and then restarted it a few times in between.



I'll probably be contacting Kindle CS at some point today.  My first time in almost four years of Kindle ownership!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmmm. . . .that does sound like something's wonky.  Have you done the cache clearing thing to make sure any stray bits or bytes are removed?  

Or maybe some part of the memory is full and it's brain is just tired. . . maybe if you removed some video or apps or something.

Sorry.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Hmmmm. . . .that does sound like something's wonky. Have you done the cache clearing thing to make sure any stray bits or bytes are removed?
> 
> Or maybe some part of the memory is full and it's brain is just tired. . . maybe if you removed some video or apps or something.
> 
> Sorry.


Well, I would try some of the above if it would come on. I recently cleared a lot of apps, but have since downloaded some more. I don't have many videos. *sigh*

It's also made some crackling noise even when the sound is down.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If it won't even come on that's bad. . . . But, you know, in case you haven't heard. . .their customer service is stellar.  Do you need the contact info.  

Wonder if the battery is dead and the charger has failed. . .have you tried different cords in case the problem is there rather than in the device?  

Oh, and you are plugging it into an outlet that has power, aren't you?  Some of them could be turned off with the electrical work in the kitchen.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> If it won't even come on that's bad. . . . But, you know, in case you haven't heard. . .their customer service is stellar. Do you need the contact info.


 



> Wonder if the battery is dead and the charger has failed. . .have you tried different cords in case the problem is there rather than in the device?
> 
> Oh, and you are plugging it into an outlet that has power, aren't you? Some of them could be turned off with the electrical work in the kitchen.


All good questions. It's very possible the battery is failing/failed. It had a decent amount of charge left this morning when I first turned it on to check my tracking on my lighted cover. The next time I went to turn it on, about a half hour later, it wouldn't come on. And I've used three different cords since it first did this over the weekend.

Yes, I have it plugged into a power strip in the living room that also has a lamp plugged in. The lights on the power strip itself are on, indicating power, and I just tried the lamp. And a different outlet in the power strip.

Well, it's always good to have first hand experience with CS. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Can't think of anything else to try. . . .I'm sure you'll have a new Fire on it's way to you shortly. . . . . be sure to tell them you're "Betsy the Quilter" from KindleBoards!


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Have you done the cache clearing thing to make sure any stray bits or bytes are removed?


How do I do this?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

A new Fire is on its way.  The Fire wouldn't restart while on the phone with CS, though shortly after I got off the phone it did.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Lynn McNamee said:


> How do I do this?


From the FAQ at the top of this board: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,91485.msg1527766.html#msg1527766

Worth a try if the thing is acting weird, all your content isn't showing up properly, etc.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> From the FAQ at the top of this board: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,91485.msg1527766.html#msg1527766
> 
> Worth a try if the thing is acting weird, all your content isn't showing up properly, etc.


Mine occasionally locks up. But also, when I put new games on my favorites bar, they now just show up as gray boxes, with no graphic. Hard to tell them apart that way.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Glad it worked out okay. I've only had to deal with Amazon CS once about a defective Kindle (K2), but they were just super.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It was my first time over four years and four Kindles.  They were great!  The Kindle is supposed to be here Thursday.

Betsy


----------



## mcostas (Nov 22, 2010)

Mine doesn't always charge either, I have to verify it's charging. Once it was still charging when the battery was full, it was actually kind of hot to the touch. 

It hasn't died yet, not sure if it ever will.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine always seemed to charge. It was more that it wouldn't wake up from sleeping. There have been a few reports here on KB about batteries that stopped charging, though.  And if your Fire is too hot to touch, call CS about it. One of our members had that happen.

Betsy


----------



## sunshineedrozo (Aug 9, 2012)

Mine is dying too


----------

